# Inkitt: legit publisher?



## Ireth (Sep 10, 2015)

So I was recently referred to Inkitt's writing contest Hidden Gems as a possible place to enter a novel for the chance to be published. The site claims: "The winning author gets an offer from Inkitt to help them get a publishing deal. Inkitt will act as your agent and offer a contract. Terms will be negotiated based on the author's individual needs." There are also other contests which don't have publishing as a prize.

Any clue if this is legit?


----------



## Russ (Sep 10, 2015)

Ireth said:


> So I was recently referred to Inkitt's writing contest Hidden Gems as a possible place to enter a novel for the chance to be published. The site claims: "The winning author gets an offer from Inkitt to help them get a publishing deal. Inkitt will act as your agent and offer a contract. Terms will be negotiated based on the author's individual needs." There are also other contests which don't have publishing as a prize.
> 
> Any clue if this is legit?



I have no knowledge of this company or this contest.

However I don't understand how they can both act as your agent AND offer you a contract.  Perhaps it is just unclear writing.


----------



## FarmerBrown (Sep 10, 2015)

I've also been invited, and also hesitant. I might try one of their short story contests, but no way am I submitting a novel until I know what I'm getting into!


----------

